# Facial Beauty Analysis



## Achi

Tried this out for fun and got an 8.02.








Surprised me that's for sure. 
Anaface - Facial Beauty Analysis - Score Your Face










It doesn't really mean anything in reality but try it for fun and post your results


----------



## DJArendee

I'm scared of trying


----------



## phoelomek

"Your face is too wide/too short" 

Yes, I know. Thank you for reminding me that I have a bowling ball face. :crazy:


----------



## bhavik15

Hey you got 9.29/10


----------



## Liontiger

I don't think it likes my head-tilt. But this is seriously the least-angled photo that I have. (If you were wondering, I've done enough self-portraits to know where my ears are located without having to see them XD)










If you connect the dots, it looks like a birdie ^^


----------



## soya

I don't think this thing is very accurate. It's right that my face is too short, though.


----------



## Cman

Liontiger said:


> I don't think it likes my head-tilt. But this is seriously the least-angled photo that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you connect the dots, it looks like a birdie ^^


If it does register tilt, then the score is going to be a direct function of how straight you hold your face, which is pretty stupid.

If the tilt isn't the problem, then this thing isn't very good. You got the lowest score, yet you, imo, are the most attractive. No offense to the other people in the thread of course =)


----------



## Nomenclature

Cman said:


> If it does register tilt, then the score is going to be a direct function of how straight you hold your face, which is pretty stupid.
> 
> If the tilt isn't the problem, then this thing isn't very good. You got the lowest score, yet you, imo, are the most attractive. No offense to the other people in the thread of course =)


Yeah, the tilt part of the problem-- the analysis is meant to be based on a face-forward photo in its most repose state. So not only is the tilt lowering her score, but also the slight head turn, half-smile, and raised eyebrow.


----------



## jack in the box

eh?


----------



## minkaybell

eh, 7.83. considering i couldn't see where my ears are from my hair, well maybe I made them a tad too long.. \

if i could post it i would, i'm too lazy, as well flickr doesn't work, and I don't know what site to use.


----------



## snail

If nothing else convinces you not to take this thing too seriously, here is evidence that it is flawed.


----------



## Liontiger

I wonder what standards of beauty these are being based on. For one, racial differences will certainly have an impact on score.



Nomenclature said:


> Yeah, the tilt part of the problem-- the analysis is meant to be based on a face-forward photo in its most repose state. So not only is the tilt lowering her score, but also the slight head turn, half-smile, and * raised eyebrow*.


The way the hair grows on my eyebrow makes it look like it's always raised, hehe :crazy: I might be doing it a little, reflexively, though. How many people keep photos where they're looking directly at the camera and not smiling, anyhow?


----------



## Nomenclature

Liontiger said:


> I wonder what standards of beauty these are being based on. For one, racial differences will certainly have an impact on score.
> 
> 
> 
> The way the hair grows on my eyebrow makes it look like it's always raised, hehe :crazy: I might be doing it a little, reflexively, though. How many people keep photos where they're looking directly at the camera and not smiling, anyhow?


Haha, exactly, other than for like... a mug shot or passport photo (which isn't flattering anyway).
MBA California << I think in particular, you would find the "Contemporary Beauty" section under "The Evidence" interesting.

Of course, there are limits to what it Anaface can measure, as seen by the picture of Gollum below lmfao.


----------



## Gummibarchen

It dislikes my wide nose and squat face, however it complimented me on my ideal inner ocular distance and nose length. However it seems to think many noses are too wide when from the images they seem absolutely fine. Ho-hum.


----------



## Darkestblue

Gollum. He's just average.


----------



## wisdom

snail said:


> If nothing else convinces you not to take this thing too seriously, here is evidence that it is flawed.


So self-critical. No, the score and analysis are very accurate. You know what I told you....

I'm not as brave as some of you. I'm not posting the results. The analysis seemed right, although it's based on a picture that somehow makes my face look asymmetrical when it's not. The score was 8.32 and probably would have been about 8.6 if not for the fake asymmetry. But I could probably only be happy with my face if it deserved more than a 9.


----------



## TreeBob

I used a picture and it gave me a score on par with golam. This test is flawed. Also, Liontoger is smoking hot so the test is definitely broken.


----------



## jack in the box

Liontiger said:


> How many people keep photos where they're looking directly at the camera and not smiling, anyhow?


i took a picture for it specifically.


----------



## Musique247

I got a 7.09. Didn't like my long face and wide nose:laughing:


----------



## Andrea

but...


----------



## snail

I just scored the face of the person I have a crush on, and now I definitely don't believe in this thing. It gave him a 7.4, because it doesn't take into account the softness of his expression, or the effect his eyes have on the viewer. It said he had a big nose.


----------



## OrangeAppled

8.41/10

Poor horizontal symmetry - true...

ratio of nose length to ears is nearly ideal - I'll take it!

innerlocator of eyes is ideal - sounds good to me!

nose is too wide for face width & mouth - true...

face is too narrow/ too long - true....


------

I tried another photo and it gave me a 5 :crazy: :laughing:


----------



## Selene

That's cool, I guess... :laughing:

Edit: No, I'm not dating Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## PseudoSenator

6.81

Everything was ideal, except my horizontal symmetry and my wide-ass nose.

My Rudolph red-nose doesn't plug into the beauty equation.


----------



## Collossus

I got a 9. Maybe I should start photo-shooting sessions. :shocked:


----------



## kindaconfused

PseudoSenator said:


> 6.81
> 
> Everything was ideal, except my horizontal symmetry and my wide-ass nose.
> 
> My Rudolph red-nose doesn't plug into the beauty equation.


senator? red nose? are you Ted Kennedy?


----------



## Mathy_Otter

Cool. 7.87/10


----------



## Deja Vu

Its more a test of structure than beauty. Ive seen post of the most beautiful women in the world (Halle Berry, Angelina Jolee, Jessica Alba, etc) and they've all gotten 7s.


----------



## Nitou

LOL I'm better looking than Jessica Alba :crazy:


----------



## rex_r

I look like shit... rofl


----------



## TheYellow

I got anywhere from 8-9.3 depending on the exact pixels I placed the markers on, it's really not too reliable.









It never tells you exactly where to put the dots, so putting the dot a little too far away from whatever it's trying to measure can totally mess up things.


----------



## Crystall

Meh.


----------



## Crystall

Also, I have to point out that taking pictures with the lens very close to you (such as holding the camera yourself or using a webcam) really distorts your facial features in an unattractive way:


----------



## Lad

noooooooooooo!!


----------



## The Nymph

8.27

Nice.


----------



## Molock

Crystall said:


> Also, I have to point out that taking pictures with the lens very close to you (such as holding the camera yourself or using a webcam) really distorts your facial features in an unattractive way:


Yep. A good flat mirror will give you a much better overall impression of how you look than a self-shot pic even though the mirror image is flipped. It doesn't distort features :wink: 


Also, I tried to do this test for fun but every time I ask it to score me I get an error message... in three different browsers.


----------



## Scylla

Crystall said:


> Also, I have to point out that taking pictures with the lens very close to you (such as holding the camera yourself or using a webcam) really distorts your facial features in an unattractive way:


whoaaaaaaaaa thanks for this! it's great to see all those in comparison.


----------



## Halcy0n

"an error occurred while submitting your results"










For what it's worth, that was the picture. I think I look gooooood.


----------



## amon91

It gave an error. I guess I blew the scale.


----------



## cal47

hmm i think they should start over using my face as the standard for perfect :tongue:
lol jk.. but really..


----------



## Dino

I'm so hot I broke it.


----------



## imaginelovecreate

Urgh it won't even let me UPLOAD my pic! How's THAT for ugly


----------



## Jackdaw

6.83

Your nose is too long for your ears!

Your innocular distance is too small for your eyes!

Your face is too wide/short!

Your mouth is too wide for your nose!

*raises middle finger at*


----------



## cam3llia

7.03.................


----------



## William I am

I was thinking about this earlier today. Couldn't resist!


Result 1... No smile








Result 2... Smiling. +.6?








And one that showed that ENTP glint in my eye... BWAHHAHAHA 








I'll believe these ratings when I lose about another 5% body fat or 20lbs, whichever comes first.


----------



## William I am

tuna said:


> ...what


I tried to click that "OK" button like 4 times.... I must need some sleep!


----------



## Le9acyMuse

6.51. 6.....51. oy. Maybe the closer to an oval face shape with daintier features you are the better? -_- lol


----------



## TechnoViking

6.95 out of 10

It says my face has poor horizontal symmetry, nose was too wide, face was too wide/short...









Do you guys agree with this? :frustrating:


----------



## Razvan

yeah, whatever...I doubt this is a serious tool, maybe we should try to put a pic of Anjelina Jolie or Johnny Depp or somebody else considered sexy, see what happens. :laughing:


----------



## Worriedfunction

Here is the picture I used it's the same as my avatar as it's the most recent:




And here is what they said it made me laugh so much:

*You are 6.8 out of 10 here is why:*

*- Your face has poor horizontal symmetry< I dont see how, it goes from side to side doesnt it?*

*- Your nose is too long for your ears < god that had me in tears for some reason, what am I? An elephant? :laughing:*

*- Your innerocular distance is too big for your eyes*

*- Your nose is too wide for your face width< What? I dont even? *

*- The ratio of your face length to face width is nearly ideal < *

*Why thankyou, it would be a shame if I had a face like a horse or a face like an rugby ball wouldnt it? *

*Of course my other reaction was HUH? WHUT? If my face was equal in width to it's length I would look like id just undergone a deep sea dive, while being rolled over by a combine harvester. Of course it does say 'ratio', but im not a maths person. *

*- Your nose is too wide for your mouth < well yes, if it was too small every time I breathed in it would be in danger of getting sucked off my face.*

So in other words I am a lopsided, big nosed, elephantised, monster. :crazy:

As for what I think of the test, hah, to quote the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, what a load of dingos kidneys.

ps: Not that im vain or anything, just thought the test made little sense hee hee.


----------



## Macrosapien

Le9acyMuse said:


> 6.51. 6.....51. oy. Maybe the closer to an oval face shape with daintier features you are the better? -_- lol


This thing doesn't like black people (black dude here). The highest I got was a 7, the lowest I got was like a high 4 somehow. I just figured that I don't fall in with their concept of beauty. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Moon Pix

Actually, regarding this systems "poor horizontal symmetry", I put this picture into a thing on the internet where you can see what your face would look like if it was perfectly symmetrical (never ever do it -it is one of the freakiest things you will ever see.) Then I put that picture into Anaface, put all of the points on it and it still said that the picture had " poor horizontal symmetry." Not that Im saying that I don't have "poor facial symmetry", but if a photo created solely to be perfectly symmetrical can't get a good symmetry rating on this thing then it makes you wonder if the thing is broken?

Anyway, I'll take a 7.7. Ive always thought of myself as quite the ugly fucker actually.:crazy:


----------



## Kimmery

Woah. The first time I got 9.25 out of 10. Then I did it again with a different picture and got 8.78. 










They said my ears were too long, and mouth too wide.


----------



## Willie

It won't upload my pictures properly.


----------



## Quenjy

Bad kiteeh.


----------



## Razvan

Kimmery said:


> Woah. The first time I got 9.25 out of 10. Then I did it again with a different picture and got 8.78.


Well, that's normal you know, you are getting older and the program knows it, no matter how you may try to fool it. :laughing:



> They said my ears were too long, and mouth too wide.


There is also a logical explanation for this, seriously, it's nothing wrong with you, it's something with women in general, you know how women gossip more than men and how they talk a lot when in groups or some even alone, in front of the mirror. :laughing: Well, the long ears and the big mouth, that's just natural evolution. :tongue: Seriously, it seemed you are taking it too seriously, there is no such thing as perfection, like being a 10 and this "software" should be used with a smile, so...smile. Plus beauty can be something very subjective, like some people (like my best friend)may not like wide lips, I for one love them and think their hot...especially when they give you a biiiiig wiiiiide smile. :wink:

PS: And thanks for the thanks. :happy:



Quenjy said:


> Bad kiteeh.


Hahaha, that was a cool idea, well I think the software is wrong and the kitty is beautiful.


----------



## Loki Grim




----------



## TJSeabury

for this to be accurate it would require 3D mapping and over 250 points...

...oh an 7.43/10

It said women think my ears were *too freaky small* for my *giant ass nose*. What a dick. Bet the creators a 3.01 and's just jealous.


----------



## saltare

8.63/10

I guess my nose is too wide for my face width, and my face is too long/narrow, and my interocular distance is too small for my eyes.

I don't really care. It scores your face based on a subjective standard of beauty.


----------



## TJSeabury

saltare said:


> 8.63/10
> 
> I guess my nose is too wide for my face width, and my face is too long/narrow, and my interocular distance is too small for my eyes.
> 
> I don't really care. It scores your face based on a subjective standard of beauty.


Yeah and it sucks at scoring!


----------



## saltare

TJSeabury said:


> Yeah and it sucks at scoring!


I experimented with it. If you move one of the dots slightly it will dramatically change your score. 

I'll take my face thank you very much :wink:


----------



## TJSeabury

saltare said:


> I experimented with it. If you move one of the dots slightly it will dramatically change your score.
> 
> I'll take my face thank you very much :wink:


I did the same thing and found similar results. That face rater losses.


----------



## MrShatter

_The Science of Sex Appeal_


----------



## TJSeabury

MrShatter said:


> _The Science of Sex Appeal_


More like bastard science... XD


----------



## amucha

Got 9.05... lolwut. It says I have good horizontal symmetry, nearly ideal mouth width to nose width ratio, nearly ideal nose width to face width ratio and also a nearly ideal face length to face width ratio, but that my nose is too long and that my innerocular distance is too big for my eyes. 

Changed the gender to male and redid the same picture and got 8.81, even though it said all the same stuff were wrong/right as when I did female. hmmm :b

Not posting my picture though, because despite what this thing says, I look fugly on it, lol.

Edit: I just tried doing this with a picture of Ollie Edwards. It gave him a score of 8.83. This is absolute proof that it's not valid because Ollie Edwards is flawless!


----------



## MrShatter

TJSeabury said:


> More like bastard science... XD


It's a documentary.


----------



## Beyond_B

jack in the box said:


> eh?


LMAO (10 char).


----------



## TJSeabury

1199 said:


> LMAO (10 char).


Lol this program is a bunch of bs... I got 7.46 but there are too many factory to judge with just a single picture...


----------



## yeux de chouette




----------



## Richard

Well not exactly news to me but there you have it, ugly as fuck xD


----------



## Richard

Jazzanova said:


> Gollum. He's just average.


Oh lawdeh, Gollum beat me  Who am I kidding, he is quite a fetching chap


----------



## jack in the box

1199 said:


> LMAO (10 char).


uh, what? ahahah


----------



## DouglasMl

8.27 out of 10

-good horizontal symmetry
-ears too long for nose
-inter-ocular distance too big for eyes
-ratio of face-width:nose-width is nearly ideal
-face needs to be longer for its width
-mouth too wide for nose


----------



## TJSeabury

*
Whats up.




Used this. Just a bit of a death stare. XD*


----------



## ALNF1031

Did this with a picture of Rainbow Dash for the lulz.


----------



## Ubuntu

Apparently, I am a 4.45 out of 10

-My face has great horizontal symmetry

-My nose is too long for my ears

-My innerocular distance is too big for my eyes

-My nose is too narrow for my face width

-The ratio of my face width to face length is nearly ideal

-My mouth is too wide for my nose

I would have given myself a 4 but other people who scored poorly look perfectly fine.


----------



## Kelly617

REEPER said:


> Well not exactly news to me but there you have it, ugly as fuck xD


Except you're clearly not. XD

I got 8.88, though I'm not entirely convinced I did it right. XD

I got poor horozontal symmetry...what *is* horozontal symmetry? I mean...does that mean my forehead and chin aren't symmetrical? 

I also got that my face is too narrow/long...which it clearly isn't. I have a super round/heart shaped face. If anything, it could be a little longer. XD And my ears are too big, but I knew that already. XD

@Ubuntu



> I would have given myself a 4 but other people who scored poorly look perfectly fine.


I agree. I'm not sure what the standards are, but I think that there can be pretty huge deviations of the "mathematical ideal" without making the person unattractive. 

I used a pretty standard frontal shot of Brad Pitt and got 6.76, and a frontal shot of Angelina Jolie gave me a 5.99 (apparently her mouth is too big, this distance between her eyes is too small, her face is too long and her nose is too small for her ears, she got more criticism from the thing than *I* did!). XD 

So there you go, take it as you will.


----------



## ALNF1031

LOL, then according to the facial analyzer, Gollum is more attractive than Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Richard

Kelly617 said:


> Except you're clearly not. XD
> 
> I got 8.88, though I'm not entirely convinced I did it right. XD
> 
> I got poor horozontal symmetry...what *is* horozontal symmetry? I mean...does that mean my forehead and chin aren't symmetrical?
> 
> I also got that my face is too narrow/long...which it clearly isn't. I have a super round/heart shaped face. If anything, it could be a little longer. XD And my ears are too big, but I knew that already. XD
> 
> @Ubuntu
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I'm not sure what the standards are, but I think that there can be pretty huge deviations of the "mathematical ideal" without making the person unattractive.
> 
> I used a pretty standard frontal shot of Brad Pitt and got 6.76, and a frontal shot of Angelina Jolie gave me a 5.99 (apparently her mouth is too big, this distance between her eyes is too small, her face is too long and her nose is too small for her ears, she got more criticism from the thing than *I* did!). XD
> 
> So there you go, take it as you will.


Yeah the horizontal symmetry thing didn’t make sense, I just assumed it meant comparing horizontally on either side of what I would call a vertical symmetry.

Not sure which one you are in your avatar, but neither of you have a long face. It was right in my case though, I have the face of a horse, something more evident in my profile pic.

Again, I agree with it on the Angelina Jolie analysis, I never understood what the attraction was.


----------



## Peerless

I got 7.47, but I'm pretty sure I'm not a 5. =p


----------



## piscesfish

I got an 8.21 c:


----------



## Uralian Hamster

I have poor horizontal symmetry so that must mean I really do have a "good side" lol.


----------



## Katy Linsao

What even...? 9.32 is juuuust a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## Derange At 170

Got 8.6. Good enough. Don't even care how inaccurate/accurate it is because of that.


----------



## Violator Rose

8.15, that's a passing grade :]


----------



## Apprentice of Tezuka

I saw someone do this once with Gollum's face, and he got a perfect score...


----------



## Noicha

This got a 5.13. What's up with that!?


----------



## Katealaina

7.19 almost a fail in the trades


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Took a picture of a younger Johnny Depp, 8.9, took a photo of me, 9.2. Therefore, I am more beautiful than Johnny Depp.


----------



## Riptide

6.89 out of 10


----------



## Riptide

Apprentice of Tezuka said:


> I saw someone do this once with Gollum's face, and he got a perfect score...


That is possible. As a artificial creature for a film, he should have 100% symmetrical facial features. The character was meant to be able to fool others, hence he should also have some "likable/trustworthy" features to a certain extent.


----------



## Ad Astra

7.91.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers

8.47, which is an improvement on the 5 (or so) I got before my nose operation


----------

